# my story



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi everybody!
I’m new to this board!
Wanted to introduce myself briefly and to get some advice.
So if to be short due to the  huge amount of fibroids I’ve done hysterectomy. so as you might understand i can't carry out a child now.
I don't have children at all but i really want to become a mother. I found an option for myself - surrogacy as the variant bcz i have completely healthy husband who wants to have his own child.
so we decided to try.
read a lot inf and positive responses on clinics all over the world. Maybe you will advise me sth.
and  i also want to know your opinion on surrogacy as a whole.
waiting for your responses
thanx a lot


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Lara,

Welcome to Fertility Friends. I really hope that you find the information and support that is available on the site helpful. Personally I don't have any experience of surrogacy, but there is a section on the boards dedicated about it, which can be found here:

Surrogacy ~ CLICK HERE

Do have a good look round the site and post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

As you are new to the site, you may find the following links helpful to get you started:

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you good luck Lara, 
there's a few members on here who have had successful surrogacy and will help and support you as you take this route to motherhood, I met a former admin called Jo and her son who was born via surrogacy and I was privileged to meet such a miracle
Good Luck making your miracle !


~Dizzi~


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have just (4 months ago) given birth to twins as a host surrogate

any questions feel free to ask

It was a truly amazing experience and one i hope to have again

x


----------



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

thanx you all for the support.
i need it ... really!
hope i will find everything here and at last will beome a mother


----------



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

Katie88 said:


> I have just (4 months ago) given birth to twins as a host surrogate
> 
> any questions feel free to ask
> 
> ...


have you used some clinic or just foung a surrogate?


----------



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

now i'm going to use the services of ukrainian clinic.
it suits me bcz surrogacy is legal there and the program includes all expences except tickets.
they also give the guaratee...don't know and maybe don't believe completely but it's the most appropriate variant for me now.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi, ladies! Did you really went to UA? @DaisyMaisy Did you succeed there? I have never thought it is the place where ppl can go))) I'm surprised


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey! Congratulations to you!  Twins it is great  I am soooo glad for you! 
I even didn't know that there some fertility clinics with such services. Where is your clinic or center or place where did you been is situated?


----------



## SunnyU (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey! As far as I know there are several clinics in Kiev with such services. which one did u use?


----------



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

DaisyMaisy said:


> Kiev. Very good clinic. Would totally recommend them. They went above and beyond for us. We still keep in contact with them now- I always send new pictures if them. Xxx


yes can you write the name of the clinic bcz i looked through the internet and found that there are several of them there.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

Why not to share abt your succees with the whole world?! You  succeed, you have twins, it is great, it ismiracle! Think all ppl should know and maybe it will help someone to find the way out. Don't hide your succees in dark box.


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

It is ok, it is your decision and I respect it. Once again congrats for havig your twins, enjoy your time with them


----------



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

studied a lot of information and decided to go to one ukrainian clinic. meassured all pros and cons abt surrogacy in Ukraine and think that it's not a bad variant for me.
so i called a manager and made an appointment.
now i'm packing my things and gathering necessary documents.
hope everything will be alright!


----------



## Brendaa (Feb 27, 2014)

It is great! Keep us posting about your journey! Wish u a lot of luck, dear!


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, Lara. I'm glad for you that u made a final decision. I wish you luck in your journey. I have a request for you. Can you give me the name of the clinic or some contacts of manager you worked with for me to clarify some information. Thank you!


----------



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

thanx girls!
i will keep you in touch!


----------



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

of course, Nikki.
the clinic is called Biotexcom.
here is the site of clinic where you can find additional information http://www.biotexcom.net
here is the telephone of the manager +38 095 372-65-69
you can also contact her via email: [email protected] 
or ******** https://www.********.com/nadya.biotexcom

hope it will help!
wish you good luck and keep us in touch!


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

thanx, it helped help me a lot.


----------



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

you are welcome Nikki!
hope it will help!


----------



## Nikki146 (Apr 9, 2014)

Think it will be one of the variants...maybe you know abt some other good places?


----------



## Lara1673 (Feb 28, 2014)

yes.
my friend was in one Spanish clinic. she did there IVF with ED. she didn't want to go to ua that's why she has chosen a good alternative.
here is the e-mail of the manager with whom she worked :

[email protected]

resently she also rgistered on ********. here is her page:

https://www.********.com/profile.php?id=100008214334973

hope it will be useful


----------

